# Gol-durn it, it's cold!



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I must be turning into a wimp, but $#!+ it was cold last night/this morning!

From about midnight to bedtime:





































And a drum-roll, please:










My truck started okay, but the throttle cable stuck when I started it and it went straight to redline for about 3-5 seconds while my frozen fingers fumbled to turn off the ignition key. I probably took 5000 miles off the engine's life with that single cold-weather start. :smt076

Ready for some global (or at least local) warming, please. 
A big helping; pile it on! :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

isn't global warming great! :smt023




They're calling for a global warming storm in my area tonight... I can't wait!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yikes!

It seems to be warming a bit here on the mountaintop in Afghanistan, for which I am thankful. Never had -31 here, though!


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here in Texas it is going to me 70's, lol. All I can say, lol, is move! I cannot imagine those temps. Ouch.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We received 3 inches of fresh snow last night but didn't go below zero. Where are you located DJ?

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

It was 63 here yesterday. (SC.) :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

About 70 in the swamp now and over the next two days it's suppose to warm back up to the 80's.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> About 70 in the swamp now and over the next two days it's suppose to warm back up to the 80's.


I can't wait to move back there!


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahhh....-27F here yestersday morning with -40F + windchill.

Global warming? What global warming? :smt076


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I always hated the cold when I lived up North. Now that I'm down South where it hits 70 in February, I find myself missing it something awful. It was slightly chilly out down here today and still not nearly cold enough. I really, really despise heat and humidity... especially humidity.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> I always hated the cold when I lived up North. Now that I'm down South where it hits 70 in February, I find myself missing it something awful. It was slightly chilly out down here today and still not nearly cold enough. I really, really despise heat and humidity... especially humidity.


Yeah.. Same here. I have a potential job opp in South Carolina, and one big draw back is summers. Course i love snow (6" expected this weekend). So, do i complain about the cold (still not -31 tho) or the heat. :smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That sucks. Central KY just got hit with some freezing rain...UK cancelled all classes after 2pm today. I took my pup out around noon and she flew down the 15 wooden steps as usual. I hit the first step and from there it was just a blur of me grabbing the rails and yelling 4-letter words with no articles in between. I've been sitting here in front of my computer all freakin' day. My car is covered in a 1/4" of ice, so I'm not going anywhere. Sucks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> We received 3 inches of fresh snow last night but didn't go below zero. Where are you located DJ?
> 
> :smt1099


Northern plains, on the North Dakota/Minnesota border. But heck, it's the _SOUTHERN_ part of ND! It shouldn't be this cold in the south, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> Here in Texas it is going to me 70's, lol. All I can say, lol, is move! ...


We *DID*. Before this, we lived in Fairbanks, Alaska. Believe me when I say this is the "banana belt" compared to central interior AK. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

cupsz71 said:


> Ahhh....-27F here yestersday morning with -40F + windchill.
> 
> Global warming? What global warming? :smt076


I think I'm about 250 miles ESE of you, but that last blast came straight down the valley of the Red River of the North. Brrr.

Supposed to be in the middle twenties (above zero!) this weekend. :smt168
Go target shooting or hunting? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I always hated the cold when I lived up North. Now that I'm down South where it hits 70 in February, I find myself missing it something awful. It was slightly chilly out down here today and still not nearly cold enough. I really, really despise heat and humidity... especially humidity.


Not me. I hated the cold and snow when we lived in MA, and found out I still hated it when we had to go back there this year for Christmas. I'm hating the weather we're having now here. 70 one day and 40 the next. Give me heat. I can't wait to get back to FL. :smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

39" of snow in one week in upstate NY, close to where I USE to live.

I played 18 holes in a pair of shorts and a golf shirt yesterday here in Orlando. I think it was 72??? A little cloudy though.

MOVE!!!!!!!

The people are just as nice here, the scenery is different, but fantastic, and there are jobs, jobs, jobs... I think unemployment in Orlando is around 3%... Which accounts for all those who DON'T WANT a job...

And you can concealed carry a silenced full-automatic pistol if you choose!

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> MOVE!!!!!!!
> 
> The people are just as nice here, the scenery is different, but fantastic, and there are jobs, jobs, jobs... I think unemployment in Orlando is around 3%... Which accounts for all those who DON'T WANT a job...
> 
> ...


Oh we are. My CCW application is in, my wife is in the process of getting her professional license reinstated (we lived in Viera from '02 - '05) and the house is going on the market in a couple weeks. Once it sells, it's back to fun in the sun, golf, shuttle launches, Disney World Resident passes, and no state income tax! I can't wait! Don't get me wrong, I like it here in NC, but FL is truly where I belong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*REAL Men (NOT Men in Tights)*

Buncha wimps!
Up here in the Northwest, where there's snow on the ground from October through May, all the *real* men wear T-shirts and shorts all day long...and frequently all week long, too. And water usage is waaaay down.
Everybody up here carries concealed, as you can tell by all the cold-metal-contact frostbite you see just behind everybody's hips, when their T-shirts slide up. Plumber's butt is a major Washington art form.
Ahhh, yes: Northwest Washington, where the men are men...the women are too...and the sheep run scared.
:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahhh........just about noon time and 60 already. Bright sunny, cloudless skies. Essence of spring! :smt038


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Buncha wimps!
> Up here in the Northwest, where there's snow on the ground from October through May, all the *real* men wear T-shirts and shorts all day long...and frequently all week long, too. And water usage is waaaay down.
> Everybody up here carries concealed, as you can tell by all the cold-metal-contact frostbite you see just behind everybody's hips, when their T-shirts slide up. Plumber's butt is a major Washington art form.
> Ahhh, yes: Northwest Washington, where the men are men...the women are too...and the sheep run scared.
> :anim_lol:


:smt023
It was thirty-four degrees the other day and I was in shorts and a t-shirt. It's starting to get darn warm out. Sounds like some of you need to come to NW Montana to warm up.

Come eighty degrees I'll be dieing of heat stroke.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> 39" of snow in one week in upstate NY, close to where I USE to live.
> 
> I played 18 holes in a pair of shorts and a golf shirt yesterday here in Orlando. JW


Yeah isn't the Wii great ??:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt033



> And you can concealed carry a silenced full-automatic pistol if you choose!


Ok you got me there though:smt022


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I always hated the cold when I lived up North. Now that I'm down South where it hits 70 in February, I find myself missing it something awful. It was slightly chilly out down here today and still not nearly cold enough. I really, really despise heat and humidity... especially humidity.


I hear you. I really love cold and rainy weather. I hate to see spring and summer coming. More work I don't have time for.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Buncha wimps!
> Up here in the Northwest, where there's snow on the ground from October through May, all the *real* men wear T-shirts and shorts all day long...and frequently all week long, too. And water usage is waaaay down.
> Everybody up here carries concealed, as you can tell by all the cold-metal-contact frostbite you see just behind everybody's hips, when their T-shirts slide up. Plumber's butt is a major Washington art form.
> Ahhh, yes: Northwest Washington, where the men are men...the women are too...and the sheep run scared.
> :anim_lol:


lol. I wear pants and wash dishes and vacuum for my wife. I hardly ever get to shoot. lol


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> (snip)
> 
> Come eighty degrees I'll be dieing of heat stroke.


I'm with you there. Not a fan of high heat/humidity.

If you're cold, you can always add layers and move around a bit more, but there is only so much clothing you can take off to get comfortable before the police get involved... :mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmph. You're looking at -30 and Buffalo gets the bad rap?! Glad to be 50 degrees warmer this morning.

Keep warm...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> If you're cold, you can always add layers and move around a bit more, but there is only so much clothing you can take off to get comfortable before the police get involved... :mrgreen:


my favorite line when my friend in GA tries to tlk me into driving south for an overly extended stay.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I much prefer the heat. Cold is just offensive to my body. I hate when you go outside and it's so cold that it's painful to breathe and the snot freezes in your nose. And don't even get me started on snow.


----------

